# How many football grounds have you been to?



## KneesUp (19 Aug 2019)

This was something I was talking about at the weekend, and I was quite surprised - at first I couldn't think of any 'away' grounds I'd been to, but then I thought a bit longer and came up with:

Maine Road (Manchester City)
City of Manchester Stadium (Manchester City)
Selhurst Park (Crystal Palace - vs MCFC)
Reebok (Bolton - vs MCFC, and then vsSunderland, and also an England U17(?) game)
Ewood Park (Blackburn - vs MCFC)
Old Trafford (Manchester United - vs WImbledon - free ticket)
Anfield (Liverpool - vs MCFC)

I guess some people still go home and away to every game, but I guess fewer do now given the cost and the tv coverage.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2019)

All the London grounds of teams who were in the same division as West Ham, nothing outside of that.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2019)

I've cycled through Leicester's 'King Power' stadium, part of the 'Skyride' one year.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Aug 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> All the London grounds of teams who were in the same division as West Ham, nothing outside of that.


That's quite a few grounds I guess - there are a lot of teams in London, and that's two divisions :-)

I missed out on a few unlikely grounds when City were in the 2nd Division (3rd tier) as they used to sell out so often (and I was earning sod all!)


----------



## KneesUp (19 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I've cycled through Leicester's 'King Power' stadium, part of the 'Skyride' one year.


In that case I'm adding Camp Nou because I went on the stadium tour :-)


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2019)

Easy one - none ...... I hate football


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Four English, seven Irish.


----------



## further (19 Aug 2019)

One, that was enough for me.


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2019)

0


----------



## OldShep (19 Aug 2019)

I went to St Jame's park once for a Bob Dylan concert. Can I claim that?


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2019)

oops forgot I went to main road to watch pink Floyd, does that count


----------



## cyberknight (19 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Easy one - none ...... I hate football


 i would not go so far as hate , just not interested in it


----------



## Freds Dad (19 Aug 2019)

In my life of following Bolton Wanderers I have been to 72 grounds to watch them play. Some of them are where clubs have moved grounds so I had to go again an example being Baseball ground and Pride Park for Derby County.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Aug 2019)

White Hart Lane
Upton Park
Highbury
Carrrow Rd.
Portman Rd.
Goodison Park
St. James' Park (Exeter)
Fratton Park
Wembley
Olympic Stadium (Bayern Munich)
AIK (Stockholm)
Hammarby (Stockholm)
Djurgården (Stockholm)
Ullevål (Oslo)
Sandefjord (Norway)
San Siro (Milan)
Real Betis (Seville)
Olympique Marseille (France)
Bordeaux (France)
Maccabi (Tel Aviv)
Sydney Utd (Australia)



and quite a few I can't remember.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Aug 2019)

None, likewise rugby grounds, cricket grounds and golf courses. Never interested. Preferred riding a bike. One or two athletics stadia, however


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2019)

KneesUp said:


> This was something I was talking about at the weekend, and I was quite surprised - at first I couldn't think of any 'away' grounds I'd been to, but then I thought a bit longer and came up with:
> 
> Maine Road (Manchester City)
> City of Manchester Stadium (Manchester City)
> ...


Tottenham when I was about eight years old never been back.the most boring afternoon I have ever had. Got no intention of visiting anymore.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Aug 2019)

A work colleague has just past 100 grounds in England and Wales. He did the 92 League clubs then has revisited new grounds and new league clubs as they come up . The strange thing he follows football but dosnt support a club 
He also has a few European and Scottish grounds but I'm not sure how many


----------



## albal (19 Aug 2019)

Mostly non league does that count? Too many to mention; favorite 's being Hitchin town and Halesowen FC.


----------



## Milzy (19 Aug 2019)

About 5 including the Etihad & Ellend Road.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Aug 2019)

For atmosphere Upton Park was the best ground I've been to (Though I may be biased there) closely followed by White Hart Lane. Highbury and Stamford Bridge were fairly mute, as was Craven cottage. QPR's ground was fairly lively and Orients could be too. Wembley it depended who was playing, international friendlies could be like a graveyard, cup finals and England v Scotland it was a different place.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Aug 2019)

32 in Scotland. Old Trafford and old Wembley in that England. Also been to either Barnsley/Rotherham/Doncaster - I was very drunk for a few days and I know I was at a game but I can't recall which one.


----------



## srw (19 Aug 2019)

I've walked through the carpark of Chesham Utd. Does that count?

Oh, and years ago I went to the Guy Fawkes bonfire at Abingdon Utd, and walked through Abingdon Town. Any good?


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Aug 2019)

I've been to over 50 following Shrewsbury Town and probably a dozen more as a neutral.


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2019)

East End Park (The PARS)
Almondvale (or whatever they call it these days, Livingston)
Hampden Park (Scotland)
Lansdowne Road (Ireland)
Olympic Stadium (Bayern Munich before they moved to the Allianz)


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2019)

Following Chelsea for over 40 years ive been to most English clubs. A good few old, defunct grounds and new ones. More grounds then I can remember. Nearly all the PL, Championship and a large smatering of various cup games at lower division clubs. Since 95 plenty of foreign trips around Europe to see them and a lucky trip to Hong Kong.


----------



## MarkF (19 Aug 2019)

I can't go somewhere and not want to look at the football ground, it's drives MrsF mental, it must be well over a 100 in just the UK, I have always been football mad. Supporting Bradford who move divisions regularly and have played in all 4, means I've seen most English FL grounds that way. In the 1980's to early 90's I'd also go with some pals to whatever game took our fancy during midweek, shared fuel and we'd maybe end up at a Scunthorpe v Walsall thriller! That all stopped with all seater grounds. 

I like non-league football too and see plenty of Bradford Park Avenue, Halifax Town, Farsley Celtic, Harrogate Town, Guiseley and Thackley. But that's not all, I have life long affection for Stenhousemuir and visit Ochilview each season, oop there, I've been to Killie, Celtic, Hibs, Partick, St Mirren & Berwick. 

My real love though is Spanish football, been to Malaga, Velez Malaga, Badalona, Sporting Gijon, Oviedo, Alicante, Valencia (+Levante), Seville (+Betis), Barcelona, Real Madrid, Las Palmas, Elche, Girona, Huesca & Cadiz. I go to Spain Sept 1st for some cycling but made sure both Hercules (Alicante) and Elche are at home in the time that I am there.

Best ground? Either El Molinon (Sporting Gijon) or the Benitio Villamarin (Real Betis).


----------



## Slick (19 Aug 2019)

When I first saw the thread title I reckoned I hadn't really been to that many but reading through the other comments has got me thinking and as a boy, our family "holidays" were planned round Glasgow Rangers away schedule and it was quite fortunate Edinburgh and Dundee had two teams in the premier league as that was the only way we would ever venture over to the east coast. 

My most exotic season came in 2008 when I had been a season ticket holder for years and now had the wherewithal to get to European ties but not through official channels, a company called travel choice sorted all our travel and tickets were cheap and plentiful although they were always for the home end.  I ended up going to every away game on our European run all the way to the final and paid an absolute fortune for to secure tickets for the final as Rangers had no record of us ever going to a home game let alone an away day. 

I do like football and find it interesting to read how others have a seemingly unlimited interest in the game and follow a number of teams when for me, it's always been all about the Glasgow Rangers and I have no particular interest in visiting a game that my team are not participating in.


----------



## LarryDuff (19 Aug 2019)

Windsor Park, Coleraine Showgrounds and Ibrox.
None in England.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Aug 2019)

Just 2 and both the same club. St Johnstone when they were at Muirton Park then when they moved to McDiarmid Park. Oh, and Cowdenbeath if you count watching the stock cars! Lol.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Aug 2019)

A lot in Scotland.
Quite a few that no longer exist, as a lot of the smaller clubs have relocated over the years.

In England, Anfield, Elland Rd, Old Trafford, Birmingham city and Wembley, ( new one ).
Wales...Cardiff City's old ground.

In Ireland , the old Landsdowne rd and Tolka Park , nearly forgot the Wexford GAA ground about 50+ years ago.

Amsterdam Arena.... wasn't impressed .
Parc de Prince, which I liked.


Edit...
Just remembered one in Belgium.
Ekeren, just outside Antwerp.
Small ground in a very small town.
Not ideal for about 6,000 visiting fans.
Most spent the day in Antwerp.
Lovely place.


----------



## wormo (19 Aug 2019)

Most of the north west grounds. In 89/90 mate and I did the road to Wembley re the FA Cup, starting at the preliminary round.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Aug 2019)

I went to watch Dundee United play a Belgian team in 1978, it was 0-0 and the wettest, most miserable afternoon of my life up til then.... haven't been to a professional one since.

... but I never missed a single game our son played from when he was 8 until he left the team to go to university- they were all brilliant!


----------



## otek59 (19 Aug 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Easy one - none ...... I hate football


Me too never have never will


----------



## Dirk (19 Aug 2019)

I had to go to Aston Villa FC many years ago for a works conference and I went to Moor Green FC ground for a summer fete about 55 years ago.
Never been to a match as I have no interest in the sport.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Aug 2019)

58

Millennium Stadium
Ibrox
Celtic Park
St James's Park
Bootham Crescent
Turf Moor
St Joseph's Road
Selhurst Park
Wembley
Oakwell
Burnden Park
Hillsboro
Stamford Bridge
Gresty Road
Goodison Park
Stadium MK
Wincham Park
City Ground (Forest)
Vale Park
Bramhall Lane
Edgeley Park
Victoria Ground
bet365 Stadium
Liberty Stadium
Elland Road
Leeds Road
Filbert Street
Keepmoat Stadium
Ewood Park
Boundary Park
Maine Road
Etihad
Anfield
Old Trafford
Villa Park
St Andrews
Bloomfield Road
DW Stadium
Prenton Park
Recreation Ground
The Valley
Upton Park
White Hart Lane
Highbury
Loftus Road
The Den
Victory Park
Deepdale
The Hawthorns
City Ground
Molyneux
County Ground
Fratton Park
The Dell
St Mary's Stadium
Abbey Stadium
The Ricoh
The Reebok


----------



## Slow But Determined (19 Aug 2019)

Probably knocking on close to 250 following club and international teams Did 83 Wales away games before I "hung my boots up" Obviously done a lot of duplicates / triplicates etc.

Must admit last few years I seem to have lost interest in football and not been to a live game for three years.


----------



## stephec (19 Aug 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> In my life of following Bolton Wanderers I have been to 72 grounds to watch them play. Some of them are where clubs have moved grounds so I had to go again an example being Baseball ground and Pride Park for Derby County.



You sound just like my B.I.L. He's done a similar number watching the whites, even went to Exeter for a midweek game when we only took one coach.

He's rather proud of being part of the lowest ever attendance at Burnden Park.

I'm a mere amateur on thirty odd.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Aug 2019)

One.
The Dell, Southampton in about 1966.
I was a schoolboy and was taken there to see The Saints versus Chelsea. Peter Bonetti was in goal for the away team. Here he is.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM7Smaue7Q4[/media]


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

Just three...

EOSA (Ely City)
Roots Hall (Southend United)
Emirates (Arsenal)

Motor racing circuits... Now that's a completely different kettle of fish...


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Aug 2019)

For football, 2 only Peterborough a handful of times and Leicester once both in the 70s


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2019)

Selhurst Park
Highbury
Emirates
Craven Cottage
St Mary's (England match)
Wembley old (new for a concert)
Stamford Bridge (vile experience with foul mouthed, racist, misogynistic home fans at a Euro match, given a ticket, never again)
Bromley Town
Borough Sports Ground (aka Gander Green Lane)
Gillingham maybe (vague recollection)
Did a tour of the Bernabeu

Think that's it


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Aug 2019)

Probably around 30. I've watched football for 50 years. I've been to most local grounds many times watching Blackburn play away,then for the last 16 years I've watched quite a few of Accrington's away matches. Famous grounds wise I've been to Wembley twice,but although only 26 miles away I've never been to Old Trafford. Grounds abroad wise I saw Benfica beat Everton 5-0 in Lisbon. 


I also saw The Rolling Stones play at Newcastle United's St James Park in 1982. Does that count?


----------



## Slioch (19 Aug 2019)

Various, but I'm not going to list them all.

Most surreal - When I lived on the southside of Glasgow I used to occasionally go and watch Queens Park if the weather was too wet for hillwalking. Being in Hampden Park for a football match with a crowd of approx' 150 as once happened was a bizarre experience. The half-time pies were good though.

Scariest - Millwall, closely followed by West Ham.


----------



## downesy (19 Aug 2019)

Followed Villa home and away for 30 years ,and I must admit got a bit obsessive about visiting away grounds.
Have been to most grounds in England ,except some of the newer grounds. Have started going to Scottish grounds now , and ticked a good few off . I must say it is odd going to games as a neutral, so have adopted Greenock Morton as my Scottish team it's also my wife's team so a win win .


----------



## Lozz360 (20 Aug 2019)

Manor Ground
Kassam Stadium
Anfield
Villa Park
White Hart Lane
Vicente Calderon (Atletico Madrid pre-2017)
Bernebau
Cardiff Millennium
Oakwell
Wembley old and new
Berwick Rangers (can’t remember name of ground)
Ashton Gate
The Valley
County Ground
Weymouth FC (can’t remember name of ground)
The Dell


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Aug 2019)

Most of the big city grounds following Tottenham Hotspur.

Also Port Vale where we got beaten in the cup.

I'm all for giving the opposition credit, but any team that managed to find the ground would have beaten us that day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Aug 2019)

Each year, I help lead a charity ride from the opponents on the last Southampton home game of the season’s ground, to St.Mary’s stadium. Over recent years, that’s been the Bet365 stadium in Stoke, The Etihad stadium ( Man City ) and the John Smith’s stadium in Huddersfield. It could be Sheffield United this year.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2019)

Not many 

Maine Road, Etihad, Old Trafford, Stockport County, Bolton (was Reebock), and QPR. I've been to about 2 football matches, QPR and Old Trafford.

Maine Road and Bolton have been work events, County was for a party, Etihad for concerts. Only QPR and Old Trafford for matches. Also seen Super League Rugby at Old Trafford x 2.

Do I win for fewest football matches ?


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2019)

I took some overseas visitors on the tour of Manchester United a few years ago. Was struck by the museum and all the effort that goes into sustaining the mythology surrounding a bunch of obscenely overpaid prima donnas who kick a ball around a pitch a few Saturdays a year. 

Also accompanied an overseas visitor to a match at Manchester City. It was the coldest two hours I can remember.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Aug 2019)

I don't have a TV


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2019)

slowmotion said:


> One.
> The Dell, Southampton in about 1966.
> I was a schoolboy and was taken there to see The Saints versus Chelsea. Peter Bonetti was in goal for the away team. Here he is.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM7Smaue7Q4[/media]





Peter Bonetti was one of my heroes. He was also the first footballers autograph I ever got.
A really lovely chap.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> I do like football and find it interesting to read how others have a seemingly unlimited interest in the game and follow a number of teams when for me, it's always been all about the Glasgow Rangers and I have no particular interest in visiting a game that my team are not participating in.



Same as me. I just can't watch other teams as a neutral.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> the Bet365 stadium in Stoke,



Horrible that some of these new grounds are called after betting companies etc! Then we have such names as...…..
https://www.footballgroundmap.com/ground/the-university-of-bolton-stadium/bolton-wanderers


Bolton has a 'university'? Er, have they been on 'University Challenge' yet?

But let's not mock ground names when Accy Stanley's ground is now known as 'The Wham Stadium'! 





…………..


----------



## Glow worm (20 Aug 2019)

Don't go so much these days but the ones I can remember from days of old.

Carrow Road
Kings Lynn T (The Walks)
Cambridge Utd (Abbey)
Bangor City (Farrar Rd)
Aberystwyth Town
Cardiff Millennium stadium
Tranmere Rovers (Prenton Pk)
Liverpool - Anfield and Goodison
Man City - Maine Road
Oldham (Boundary Pk)
Huddersfield FC
Sheff W (Hillsborough)
Forest (City Grd)
Derby Cty (Baseball)
Birmingham C (St Andrews)
W Brom (Hawthorns)
Bromsgrove R
Wolves (Molyneux)
Stoke City (Britannia)
Oxford Utd (old ground can't remember name)
Luton Town (Kenilworth Rd)
Southend Utd (Roots H)
Wembley (new)
West Ham (Upton Pk)
Crystal Palace & Wimbledon (Selhurst)
Charlton (Valley)
Arsenal (Highbury)
Spurs (W Hart L)
Chelsea (Bridge)
QPR (Loftus R)
Reading (Elm Park)
Southampton (Dell)
Auckland (Eden Park)


----------



## nickyboy (20 Aug 2019)

Now that the "I haven't got a TV" knee jerks have finished chipping in......

Anfield
Maine Road
Etihad
Old Trafford (loads of times on Corporate jollies despite really despising Man U)
Goodison (with my dad when I was about 12)
Port Vale (twice; once to see the Vale on Boxing Day, the other for the Heavy Metal Holocaust in about '82)
Derby County (the new ground)
Craven Cottage
Huddersfield (to see REM)
Wembley (the old one to see Morecambe beat Dartford in the FA Trophy in '74)
Boca Juniors


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Old Trafford (loads of times on Corporate jollies despite really despising Man U)



I had to "host" a company box at Old Trafford a couple of times. First occasion was against Arsenal in a cup and I'd arranged to take my 3 guests in myself and was told four more would meet me inside. We were met by a young woman in red who led us to our box as it was my first visit. The box was lovely, all white leather with a hot buffet and a fully stocked bar so I told the guys to get wired in - and we did! Then 4 guys arrived to join the party and all was merry until another 4 guys arrived and we realised we were in the wrong box. These guys weren't chuffed that most of the buffet was gone and the bar was seriously depleted but the apologetic girl in red led us to the correct box - where a slap-up 4 course sit down meal was being served. Lovely. The bar was fully stocked too. I think Man Utd lost but I don't really care.


ETA - my next game was on the Saturday at Crappielow watching my team, squashed into tiny seats in a rickety old stand with restricted views and a cold roll on square sausage.


----------



## steverob (20 Aug 2019)

Used to follow my local non-league team home and away and racked up well over 100 grounds with them. And I do mean proper football grounds, even at that level - however I drew the line at "grounds" that were basically just ploughed fields with no stands or facilities or anything, normally with just a rope to keep the spectators back off the pitch! Some of my cohorts did insist on counting these towards their number, which is why they had totals approaching 200 I guess.

Probably only visited a handful of professional club stadiums however - let's see if I can remember which ones...

3 while following my non-league team when we made it into the later rounds of the FA Cup:
Hawthorns (West Brom) - but long before it was made all seater
Loftus Road (QPR)
Vale Park (Port Vale)

2 where I went there when the clubs were still in non-league but have since gone pro
Huish Park (Yeovil Town)
New Lawn (Forest Green Rovers)

And a handful more with other teams:
Adams Park (Wycombe) - pre-season friendly vs Ipswich
St. James' Park (Newcastle) - charity "celebrity" match
Upton Park (West Ham) - my only actual Premier League match, took my Dad to see his "old" team vs Southampton
Wembley (in both old and new varients) for a number of England internationals


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Aug 2019)

Globalti said:


> Was struck by the museum and all the effort that goes into sustaining the mythology surrounding a bunch of obscenely overpaid prima donnas who kick a ball around a pitch a few Saturdays a year.


Not that you're going to bore us by repeating some tired old cliché yet again.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Aug 2019)

Diogenes said:


> I had to "host" a company box at Old Trafford a couple of times. First occasion was against Arsenal in a cup and I'd arranged to take my 3 guests in myself and was told four more would meet me inside. We were met by a young woman in red who led us to our box as it was my first visit. The box was lovely, all white leather with a hot buffet and a fully stocked bar so I told the guys to get wired in - and we did! Then 4 guys arrived to join the party and all was merry until another 4 guys arrived and we realised we were in the wrong box. These guys weren't chuffed that most of the buffet was gone and the bar was seriously depleted but the apologetic girl in red led us to the correct box - where a slap-up 4 course sit down meal was being served. Lovely. The bar was fully stocked too. I think Man Utd lost but I don't really care.
> 
> 
> ETA - my next game was on the Saturday at Crappielow watching my team, squashed into tiny seats in a rickety old stand with restricted views and a cold roll on square sausage.



Good story, here's mine...

Invited to final game of Man U season, not in a box but in the "corporate seats" on the half way line. They were playing Spurs and (I think) they had to avoid defeat to be crowned Champions. Game gets underway.....and Les Ferdinand scores for Spurs. Deathly quiet except in the away end.

I couldn't stop myself......jumped out of my seat and roared "get in you f***ing beauty". 

Cue all the "real" Man U fans in the non corporate seats below ours turning round. The abuse I got would have made you blush. No happy ending to the story sadly, Man U won and were crowned Champions. I made my excuses and left before the trophy parade around the pitch. I think I would have thrown up.


----------



## MarkF (20 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Same as me. I just can't watch other teams as a neutral.



I couldn't care less who's playing, l can't even cycle past a Sunday league match without stopping to watch.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2019)

MarkF said:


> I couldn't care less who's playing, l can't even cycle past a Sunday league match without stopping to watch.




Ah,that sounds like the old pretending to be looking for the 'they're way too slow for me' peloton while secretly taking deep breaths to recover method.


----------



## snorri (20 Aug 2019)

One.
That was to Victoria Park in 1966, I remember it well.


----------



## Jody (20 Aug 2019)

Sheff Wed, United and Huddersfield when they were back in the old tin shed. 

Chesterfield and Rotherham if you class corporate nights out and not for watching games.


----------



## Lozz360 (20 Aug 2019)

Glow worm said:


> Don't go so much these days but the ones I can remember from days of old.
> 
> Oxford Utd (old ground can't remember name)


The Manor Ground (assuming you wanted to know).


----------



## Threevok (20 Aug 2019)

Every one I have been to 

Swansea City
Cardiff City 
Newport County
Watford
Wembley (new and old)

and all for Rugby


----------



## Dave7 (20 Aug 2019)

8 as I recall and most of those have been rebuilt since (not my fault I add).
Anfield.....many times.
Goodisòn Park
Shefield Utd
Tranmere
Stoke......many years ago
Wembley
Man City.....the old ground
Old Trafford....we always seemed to win when I went there


----------



## Glow worm (20 Aug 2019)

Lozz360 said:


> The Manor Ground (assuming you wanted to know).


 
Ah yes of course that was it - thanks! I just couldn't reach that shelf at the back of my brain where it was stored.


----------



## johnblack (20 Aug 2019)

A fair few, stopped going to the football in 2008 after years as a season ticket holder, I reckon I've been to more grounds that no longer exist than ones that are used today.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Aug 2019)

None.


----------



## arranandy (20 Aug 2019)

Quite a few after years of supporting Motherwell FC, following the Scottish national and working in various places around the UK and Europe....

Scotland:

Fir Park
Douglas Park
Hampden
Ibrox
Parkhead
Easter Road
Tynecastle
Pittodrie
Dens Park
Tannadice
McDairmid Park
Love Street
St. Mirren Stadium
Rugby Park
Cappielow
Firhill
Palmerston
East End Park
Brockville
Gayfield
Starks Park
Glebe Park
Station Park
Balmoor
Victoria Park
Caledonian Stadium
Harlaw Park
Bayview Stadium
Somerset Park
Stair Park

England

Goodison
Old Trafford
Maine Road
Highbury
Craven Cottage
Molyneaux
St James Park
Deepdale
DW Stadium
Stadium of Light
Riverside Stadium
Wembley (Old)
Brunton Park
City Ground
Elland Road
Bloomfield Park
Blackwell Meadows
Ashton Gate
Hillsborough
Glanford Park
Villa Park
St Andrews
Pride Park 
Ewood Park

Spain

Camp Nou
Bernabau
Estadi Ciutat de Valencia

Netherlands

De Kuip
Rat Verlegh Stadion
Stadion Galgenwaard
Het Kasteel
Koning Willem II Stadion

France

Parc de Princes
Parc des Sports du Pont d'Essey
Stade Geoffroy Guichard

Poland

Stadion GKS Katowice (only for 45 minutes)

Italy

Stadio Luigi Ferraris
Stadio delle Alpi

Germany

Veltins Arena
Merkur Spiel Arena

South Korea

Ulsan Munsu Stadium

Singapore

Jurong East Stadium
National Stadium

Portugal

Estadio da Luz

Sweden

Ullevi Stadium
Idrottsparken 

Greece

Olympic Stadium, Athens

This evening's quiz is to name the teams that play at each stadium


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Aug 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> Windsor Park, Coleraine Showgrounds and Ibrox.
> None in England.


Just remembered about the game in the Nou Camp I went to in 1983.


----------



## PaulB (20 Aug 2019)

Couldn't name them all but there are at least a hundred, mostly in England but loads in Europe, some in North and South America and five in Scotland. Never been to any in the island of Ireland. And I am claiming doubles for teams that have switched stadiums (yes it bloody well is!) like Derby County and Middlesbrough etc..


----------



## PaulB (20 Aug 2019)

arranandy said:


> Quite a few after years of supporting Motherwell FC, following the Scottish national and working in various places around the UK and Europe....
> 
> Scotland:
> 
> ...


I was impressed....until I saw the obvious omission and then felt a bit sad for you, mate!


----------



## arranandy (20 Aug 2019)

PaulB said:


> I was impressed....until I saw the obvious omission and then felt a bit sad for you, mate!


----------



## itchybeard (20 Aug 2019)

Camp nou
Deepdale no- old stadium
Wembley - old stadium
Old Trafford old and new 
Fc fylde

A few more, not many more but a few.
In liked old stadium, on the end of the street, local chippy and pub. Goodison is like that and so Is pne. Blackburn is similar too.


----------



## Llankey43 (21 Aug 2019)

Let me think....................


Marston Road (Stafford Rangers) home team
Kettering Town
Victoria Ground
Reading
Selhurst Park
Old Trafford
Ethiad - For a concert
Millwall - And I survived without a scratch
Bangor City (North Wales) - Both old and new grounds


----------



## pjd57 (21 Aug 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Each year, I help lead a charity ride from the opponents on the last Southampton home game of the season’s ground, to St.Mary’s stadium. Over recent years, that’s been the Bet365 stadium in Stoke, The Etihad stadium ( Man City ) and the John Smith’s stadium in Huddersfield. It could be Sheffield United this year.




Great idea. Leave it to the fixture list , then go for it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Aug 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Great idea. Leave it to the fixture list , then go for it.


 That’s the idea. So far we haven’t drawn Newcastle, and Carlisle aren’t in the premiership, so we can’t draw them. The funny thing is, that our idea is starting to catch on. We came across a bunch of riders from Man city’s supporters, on this year’s ride, who were riding from the Etihad to the Amex, because they’d seen us doing the Etihad to St.Mary’s last year.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Aug 2019)

Not many, watched football at
Pittodrie
Tannadice
Ibrox
Love Street
Also went along to Pittodrie when Mr M wanted to select his season ticket seat. Sat in the dugout and did a wee warm up along the touch line (really hope nobody was watching).


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2019)

PaulB said:


> I was impressed....until I saw the obvious omission and then felt a bit sad for you, mate!



Aye, I noticed the Bairnebau was missing too.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Aug 2019)

Probably around 50 I reckon. Ironically Rugby Park is probably the one I've been to least, but then I've never actually lived in Kilmarnock and growing up in Edinburgh meant I saw Ayrshires finest at Tynecastle and Easter Road more often as a boy.

There are a fair few which have a cheek calling themselves football stadiums!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Probably around 50 I reckon. Ironically Rugby Park is probably the one I've been to least, but then I've never actually lived in Kilmarnock and growing up in Edinburgh meant I saw Ayrshires finest at Tynecastle and Easter Road more often as a boy.
> 
> There are a fair few which have a cheek calling themselves football stadiums!




I was up at Peterhead a few weeks ago. Watching football at the side of the pitch is a lousy way to see the game. OK for stuff happening near you but impossible to work out what's happening further away.

I've been to Rugby Park twice - to see us relegated then gubbed in the play offs. Can't say I have fond memories of the place.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Aug 2019)

Diogenes said:


> I was up at Peterhead a few weeks ago. Watching football at the side of the pitch is a lousy way to see the game. OK for stuff happening near you but impossible to work out what's happening further away.
> 
> I've been to Rugby Park twice - to see us relegated then gubbed in the play offs. Can't say I have fond memories of the place.



Edinburgh teams aside, I think I've probably seen Killie play Falkirk most often. My memories are considerably more positive, but that relegation match took years off my life I reckon. I don't think I have ever been more tense at a game of football.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Aug 2019)

AndyRM said:


> Edinburgh teams aside, I think I've probably seen Killie play Falkirk most often. My memories are considerably more positive, but that relegation match took years off my life I reckon. I don't think I have ever been more tense at a game of football.



If Ryan Flynn hadn't skied it from 2 yards...


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2019)

We drove past Barcelona's ground yesterday.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2019)

12


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2019)

Thinking of stadiums I have been to.
I remember the coldest I have ever been at a football match in the UK was at Stoke's Britannia Ground.
For those that haven't been there, the stadium is perched up on a hill and the away end is next to one of the corners which is open to the elements.
Jeebus effin wept.. The wind just whips in from the gap and one game I remember in particular it was so bloody cold that my hot coffee froze.

The away end at St James Park is so far up in the gods that you had better not have a heart condition before you embark on the never ending stairs to get to your seat.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Aug 2019)

I went to a match at Altrincham FC once in the 80’s, I didn’t think much of it and have never done it again


----------



## Chris S (22 Aug 2019)

Zero


----------



## nickyboy (22 Aug 2019)

I forgot Glossop North End*

*the smallest town to have ever had a team in the top flight of English football


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Thinking of stadiums I have been to.
> I remember the coldest I have ever been at a football match in the UK was at Stoke's Britannia Ground.
> For those that haven't been there, the stadium is perched up on a hill and the away end is next to one of the corners which is open to the elements.
> Jeebus effin wept.. The wind just whips in from the gap and one game I remember in particular it was so bloody cold that my hot coffee froze.
> ...



Stoke is a very cold ground - my mate is a Potter and we went there to watch them play Chelsea about half a dozen times whilst they were in the top flight. The wind blows a right hoolie through the gap.

St James Park is one of our favourites with the almost aerial views. Friendly fans too.

Our coldest ever match was at Burnley vs Chelsea a couple of seasons back in Feb 2017 when light snow was falling - knees and feet were aching like crazy by half time. And they had run out of hot pies by the time we worked our way to the front of the crush at the interval.  All the players looked miserable as sin too. Miserable journey home as we as we played much better than the 1-1 result suggested but Burnley were in full hack them down mode all game.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (22 Aug 2019)

Ewood Park (Blackburn - vs MUFC)
Anfield (Liverpool - vs Chelsea)
The Dell - Southampton
The Vitality - Bournemouth
Wenbley old and new
The Emirates - Arsenal
St Jame's Park - Newcastle
Selhurst Park - Cristal Palace
Neu Camp - Barcelona
Estadio Nacional - Chile


----------



## PaulB (23 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Stoke is a very cold ground - my mate is a Potter and we went there to watch them play Chelsea about half a dozen times whilst they were in the top flight. The wind blows a right hoolie through the gap.
> 
> St James Park is one of our favourites with the almost aerial views. Friendly fans too.
> 
> Our coldest ever match was at Burnley vs Chelsea a couple of seasons back in Feb 2017 when light snow was falling - knees and feet were aching like crazy by half time. And they had run out of hot pies by the time we worked our way to the front of the crush at the interval.  All the players looked miserable as sin too. Miserable journey home as we as we played much better than the 1-1 result suggested but Burnley were in full hack them down mode all game.



I very much agree with you about Stoke, their ground made worse by the lack of pubs (there's one) within what any reasonable person would regard as 'walking distance'

About Newcastle's ground though, I very much disagree with you. The fact you couldn't avoid the term 'aerial views' is what makes the place a mockery of a stadium. From where the away fans are perched, you get a better view of the Metro Centre. My son once joked he couldn't tell who'd scored for us between Michael Owen and Emile Heskey, we were that far away! You'd have needed the telescope from Jodrell Bank to see what was happening on the pitch. Newcastle's was the first away ground we stopped going to because of the effort to get there versus the pleasure in watching the game.

While you might have to give a nod to Burnley's continued survival in the Premier League, Turf Moor is played on by hackers determined to even up their lack of ability by injuring their superior opponents at every conceivable opportunity and the sooner this stadium is replaced in the big league, the better for me.


----------



## Salar (23 Aug 2019)

A few years go in a working capacity usually with Sky visited all of the Premier grounds and a few Championship grounds.

Some of those roofs are high when you get up on them, particularly Man Utds.

At the time I considered Chelsea's ground the best and the old Spurs ground awful.

I sometimes got a guided tour of the trophy rooms, the pitch and the posh boxes.


----------



## Lozz360 (23 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I forgot Glossop North End*
> 
> *the smallest town to have ever had a team in the top flight of English football


I didn't believe that when I read it. I thought Burnley had that honour. However, according to Wikepedia, "At the turn of the 20th century, Glossop (North End) played in the Football League First Division, the highest level of English football, for a single season."


----------



## brucers (23 Aug 2019)

At one point I had done the 92. So including most of the big European grounds and some small ones, well over a 100. Of the original grounds from when I started, I never made the Old Showground Scunthorpe. Ironically, I now live in Scunny.


----------



## gavgav (23 Aug 2019)

Heading towards 100 following Shrewsbury Town for 30 years. Quite a number of them are no more, probably housing estates now.

Unfortunately that includes Wembley 5 times and we’ve lost every time!


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2019)

Wembley 1968.
Liverpool
Man Utd
Sheff Utd
Burnley
Aston Villa,Chelsea Semi Final We were robbed.
Leeds Utd ha ha
Sheff Weds
Preston N E
Notts Forest
Middlesborough
Huddersfield
Blackpool.

Got to say these were from 1965 to 1974 Preston a lot later i married a Preston gal.Well Goosnargh a small place outside Preston.



View: https://youtu.be/Jtd06XXkLnA

COPY


----------



## arranandy (23 Aug 2019)

arranandy said:


> Quite a few after years of supporting Motherwell FC, following the Scottish national and working in various places around the UK and Europe....
> 
> Scotland:
> 
> ...



Just remembered another few

Brockville
Falkirk Stadium
Broadwood
Boghead
Meadowbank Stadium
Almondvale or as its known as now The Tony Macaroni Arena


----------



## Chromatic (23 Aug 2019)

5

Three in the late sixties/early seventies which were:
Swindon, to watch Swindon v Blackpool in a promotion to the old first division decider. Blackpool got promoted if I remember correctly.
The Hawthorns to watch WBA v the mighty Leeds ( 2-2 again IIRC)
Villa park to watch Aston Villa, can't remember who they played, a friends dad who was a Villa fan took us.

One in the 80s sometime, maybe early 90s, which was:
Meadow Park, to watch Gloucester City play Forest Green Rovers in a cup match, the FA cup I think. Gloucester won, either 7-1 or 7-0, can't remember which. How times change.

Also been to Ashton Gate to watch Gloucester play Bristol at rugby.


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2019)

PaulB said:


> While you might have to give a nod to Burnley's continued survival in the Premier League, Turf Moor is played on by hackers determined to even up their lack of ability by injuring their superior opponents at every conceivable opportunity and the sooner this stadium is replaced in the big league, the better for me.



Catmuck. The top 6 enjoy huge advantages over the other teams, particularly the ones who's pre-season aim is to stay in the PL.

They can't play your game against you and you know it, they aren't in the PL to please fans of the top 6 foreign owned brands/businesses (aka clubs).


----------



## steven1988 (23 Aug 2019)

As a sheffield united Fan:

Rotherham
Doncaster
Bradford
Swindon
Forest
Derby
Burton
Notts County
Stoke
Wolves
Aston Villa
Wembley
Millennium Stadium

Edited as i missed 
Old Trafford


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Aug 2019)

Knock Knock
Who's there?
Wendy
Wendy who?
Oh Wendy Saints, go marching in....

Muirton Park
McDiarmid Park
Dens Park
Tannadice
East End Park
Starks Park
Central Park
Pittodrie
Tynecastle Park
Easter Road
Meadowbank
Shielfield
Brockville
Broomfield
Fir Park
Somerset Park
Rugby Park
Boghead
Love Street
Firhill
Hampden Park
Ibrox
Celtic Park


----------



## stephec (24 Aug 2019)

Rather than just guess I thought I'd have a proper count up, seems my estimate was wrong, I've done 39 English league grounds.


----------



## Venod (24 Aug 2019)

Elland Road a few times is the only one I can think of and one of those was to watch Rugby League, I have been to more Rugby grounds.


----------



## PaulB (25 Aug 2019)

MarkF said:


> Catmuck. The top 6 enjoy huge advantages over the other teams, particularly the ones who's pre-season aim is to stay in the PL.
> 
> They can't play your game against you and you know it, they aren't in the PL to please fans of the top 6 foreign owned brands/businesses (aka clubs).


No, they're in it to damage players' careers, as we'll find out this coming weekend.


----------



## MarkF (25 Aug 2019)

PaulB said:


> No, they're in it to damage players' careers, as we'll find out this coming weekend.


 ? Nothing happened.

I forgot, l didn't think l'd been to a ground outside of the UK & Spain but l have. Lisbon's stadium of light, Volendam (Netherlands), Dundalk & Tilburg (Willem ll). AND Parc de Princes in 1975, my Leeds mad dad & uncle took me to the European Cup Final v Bayern, l remember it vividly, l was well happy when Leeds lost & smirked all the way home. My mum has no idea why l ended up supporting Bradford.

Would love to see the De Kuip before if is replaced, best "old" stadium in Europe IMO


----------



## Spartak (30 Sep 2019)

KneesUp said:


> This was something I was talking about at the weekend, and I was quite surprised - at first I couldn't think of any 'away' grounds I'd been to, but then I thought a bit longer and came up with:
> 
> Maine Road (Manchester City)
> City of Manchester Stadium (Manchester City)
> ...



Just seen this thread..... 

56 grounds out of the current 92 league grounds but I have included old grounds for some clubs i.e. Highbury instead of Emirates ( saw Norwich lose 5-0 ). 

Since a mortgage, marriage & kids my live football watching has declined....


----------



## Spartak (30 Sep 2019)

Spartak said:


> Just seen this thread.....
> 
> 56 grounds out of the current 92 league grounds but I have included old grounds for some clubs i.e. Highbury instead of Emirates ( saw Norwich lose 5-0 ).
> 
> Since a mortgage, marriage & kids my live football watching has declined....



Also been to Anderlecht & FC Nurnberg, as well as a few Scottish grounds and lots of non League grounds.


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2019)

One, Northampton Town, and only because they were paying double time and supplying free Bovril.


----------



## stephec (30 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> One, Northampton Town, and only because they were paying double time and supplying free Bovril.


I can't imagine you as a ball boy.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Sep 2019)

stephec said:


> I can't imagine you as a ball boy.


He was the bald boy.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Oct 2019)

Haven't been to a live match for years but I used to follow Luton Town and went to several away games when they were in the lower divisions. From memory (bad at the best of times) I've been to the grounds of:
Leyton Orient
Gillingham
Brighton & Hove Albion
Norwich City
Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City
Rochdale
Luton Town
Watford
Nottingham Forest
Fulham
Northampton

... and Real Madrid when I was on holiday in Spain. They were playing Athletico Madrid and it was a 0-0 draw. Still very entertaining though.

There are probably others I have forgotten now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2019)

This got me wondering, and I honestly don't think I've _ever _been to a football ground.


----------



## Cycling Labs (7 Oct 2019)

82 of the current 92 professional clubs - all whilst watching Reading. (No wonder my hair is both going grey and falling out in equal measure!)


----------



## Alex H (8 Oct 2019)

2.

Chelmsford City FC when I was about 6 - the only memory I have is of the pipe band at half time

and this one in 1987


----------



## BrumJim (4 Dec 2019)

Don't like football. However:

1) Villa Park, Birmingham
2) St Andrews, Birmingham
3) New York Stadium, Rotherham
4) Wilks Park, Flackwell Heath
5) Highbury, London

To watch rugby, rather than football:
6) King Power Stadium, Leicester
7) City Ground, Nottingham
I'm also claiming:
8) Millenium Stadium, home of the FA cup final for a few years
9) Landsdowne Road, Dublin.

Been inside the stadium perimeter, but not to watch football:
10) Pride Park Stadium, Derby
11) Rugby Park, Kilmarnock

I think that is it.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This got me wondering, and I honestly don't think I've _ever _been to a football ground.


You really should. There are some great ones in Germany

I'm going to Berlin in a few months and I'm trying to persuade everyone to go to FC Union there as it's a great club


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You really should. There are some great ones in Germany
> 
> I'm going to Berlin in a few months and I'm trying to persuade everyone to go to FC Union there as it's a great club


Also try to get to Hertha's ground. An amazing ground with great history.


----------



## presta (6 Dec 2019)

I was going to say none, but......

I got dragged along to one of the London grounds with my dad when Leeds were playing, QPR? Crystal Palace? dunno.
Saw the dog racing at Braintree Town FC
Saw a concert at Sahfend FC
Visited the souvenir shop at Elland Rd, and got Jackie Charlton's autograph
Saw Elton John at Wembley.


----------



## PaulB (24 Feb 2020)

presta said:


> I was going to say none, but......
> 
> I got dragged along to one of the London grounds with my dad when Leeds were playing, QPR? Crystal Palace? dunno.
> Saw the dog racing at Braintree Town FC
> ...


I can't imagine anything sadder. I mean, that's _really_ sad, that.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Feb 2020)

Wembley Stadium (only the newer one)
Ewood Park 
Maine Road
Loftus Road 
Craven Cottage 
The Emirates
The Etihad
Links Park (Montrose)

Overseas: 

Brøndby Stadium Copenhagen 
Santiago Bernabéu Madrid 
Generali Arena Prague
Mercedes Benz Stadium Atlanta 

So only 12 league grounds, for some reason that seems surprisingly low. 
Plus many other sports grounds but not applicable to this thread.


----------



## figbat (24 Feb 2020)

To see football games:

Manor Ground (old Oxford Utd)
Filbert Street (old Leicester City)
Field Mill (Mansfield Town)
Wembley (the old one).

To see other things:

Celtic Park (Commonwealth Games 2014 opening ceremony)
Ibrox (Commonwealth Games rugby 7s)
Wembley (old one again, Bon Jovi).

I have also done a guided tour of Old Trafford.


----------



## lane (24 Feb 2020)

I think 3. Zero were to watch football.


----------



## Gunk (25 Feb 2020)

Northampton (county ground)
Northampton (sixfields)
Leicester (Filbert Street)
Oxford (Manor Ground)
Oxford (Kasam)
Villa Park
The Hawthorns 
Wembley (old and new)
Old Trafford (I was there on Sunday)


----------



## mickle (25 Feb 2020)

One. Easter Road. (Hibs)


----------



## Ridgeway (25 Feb 2020)

Non, some grass in Manchester some where to see Bowie perform in the 80's, i think some over paid geezers in light blue ran around it chasing a bag of air at the weekend.

Rather stand on a mountain and see athletes earning their dosh riding up on 2 wheels with a smidge of salbutamol


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Feb 2020)

It always astounds me on threads like this what effort people will go to in order to do the online equivalent of a passive sneer of disapproval at the subject matter. Like most fairly adjusted people, if I see a thread about which I have no interest (say, cats, or reality TV, or electric bikes), I'll just eschew that thread altogether and I'll click on other threads and even consider commenting, only where the subject matter piques my interest. 

Other people though....
_"Hmm, a thread about football eh? I've no interest in that sport whatsoever, but BOY I can't wait to click "reply" and tell everyone just how much it doesn't interest me!"_ Cue at least three lines of text, explaining in detail the extent it doesn't interest them. 

It's really perverse behaviour. For other examples, see any car or TV related threads, and the associated _"Pah, I don't even own a car / TV"_ replies.


----------



## PaulB (25 Feb 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It always astounds me on threads like this what effort people will go to in order to do the online equivalent of a passive sneer of disapproval at the subject matter. Like most fairly adjusted people, if I see a thread about which I have no interest (say, cats, or reality TV, or electric bikes), I'll just eschew that thread altogether and I'll click on other threads and even consider commenting, only where the subject matter piques my interest.
> 
> Other people though....
> _"Hmm, a thread about football eh? I've no interest in that sport whatsoever, but BOY I can't wait to click "reply" and tell everyone just how much it doesn't interest me!"_ Cue at least three lines of text, explaining in detail the extent it doesn't interest them.
> ...


It's a bit pathetic, isn't it?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It always astounds me on threads like this what effort people will go to in order to do the online equivalent of a passive sneer of disapproval at the subject matter. Like most fairly adjusted people, if I see a thread about which I have no interest (say, cats, or reality TV, or electric bikes), I'll just eschew that thread altogether and I'll click on other threads and even consider commenting, only where the subject matter piques my interest.
> 
> Other people though....
> _"Hmm, a thread about football eh? I've no interest in that sport whatsoever, but BOY I can't wait to click "reply" and tell everyone just how much it doesn't interest me!"_ Cue at least three lines of text, explaining in detail the extent it doesn't interest them.
> ...




When the 'Footy' thread first started there was a few members who decided to put their oar in saying how football is rubbish/boring etc. They ended up looking rather stupid.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Feb 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It always astounds me on threads like this what effort people will go to in order to do the online equivalent of a passive sneer of disapproval at the subject matter. Like most fairly adjusted people, if I see a thread about which I have no interest (say, cats, or reality TV, or electric bikes), I'll just eschew that thread altogether and I'll click on other threads and even consider commenting, only where the subject matter piques my interest.
> 
> Other people though....
> _"Hmm, a thread about football eh? I've no interest in that sport whatsoever, but BOY I can't wait to click "reply" and tell everyone just how much it doesn't interest me!"_ Cue at least three lines of text, explaining in detail the extent it doesn't interest them.
> ...


It's a measure of their own insecurity


----------



## Donger (28 Feb 2020)

Birmingham, Villa, West Brom, Wolves, Coventry, Forest, Derby, Shrewsbury, Oxford, Bristol Rovers, Bristol City, Swindon, Forest Green, Cardiff, Exeter, Plymouth, Portsmouth, Southampton, Cheltenham, Leeds, Huddersfield, Liverpool, Everton, Wigan, Blackburn, the old Wembley, the Milennium Stadium and Aberdeen. .... so 28 in all. Surprised myself, there. Many great trips out around the country that I'd almost forgotten. Happy days.


----------



## HMS_Dave (28 Feb 2020)

Im a Walsall Fan so i've been to many an obscure ground. But i shall list some that iv'e been to.

Keys Park (Hednesford) To Watch Walsall vs The entire country of Malawi.
The Bank's (will always be Bescot) Walsall, many times obviously.
Globe Arena (Morecambe)
Millmoor (Rotherham)
Spotland, Crown Oil whatever (Rochdale)
Griffin Park (Brentford)
Glanford Park (Scunthorpe)
Victoria Park (Hartlepool)
Elland Road (Leeds)
Meadow Lane (Notts County)
City Ground (Nottingham Forest)
Deva Stadium (Chester City)
Wembley (old and new)
Broadhall Way (Stevenage)
Sincil Bank (Lincoln)
Moss Rose (Macclesfield)
Field Mill (Mansfield)
Edgeley Park (Stockport)
Gay Meadow and New Meadow (Shrewsbury Town)

It could go on and on actually. But i'll leave it there...


----------



## stephec (7 Mar 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Im a Walsall Fan so i've been to many an obscure ground. But i shall list some that iv'e been to.
> 
> Keys Park (Hednesford) To Watch Walsall vs The entire country of Malawi.
> The Bank's (will always be Bescot) Walsall, many times obviously.
> ...


You must surely have been to Burnden Park as well, or at the very least The Reebok?


----------



## pjd57 (7 Mar 2020)

Nothing unusual about today.
Just another enjoyable visit to Celtic park.
But my first time at their new vegan catering outlet.
Haggis sausage rolls are excellent


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It always astounds me on threads like this what effort people will go to in order to do the online equivalent of a passive sneer of disapproval at the subject matter. Like most fairly adjusted people, if I see a thread about which I have no interest (say, cats, or reality TV, or electric bikes), I'll just eschew that thread altogether and I'll click on other threads and even consider commenting, only where the subject matter piques my interest.
> 
> Other people though....
> _"Hmm, a thread about football eh? I've no interest in that sport whatsoever, but BOY I can't wait to click "reply" and tell everyone just how much it doesn't interest me!"_ Cue at least three lines of text, explaining in detail the extent it doesn't interest them.
> ...



I don't have a football.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Mar 2020)

stephec said:


> You must surely have been to Burnden Park as well, or at the very least The Reebok?



You know, i've never been to either. One of a few i can honestly say i haven't been to. Im not avoiding Bolton for any particular reason mind . Just hasn't worked out for me. Maybe i'll go next season when Bolton join us in League Two


----------



## Spartak (27 Mar 2020)

ianrauk said:


> When the 'Footy' thread first started there was a few members who decided to put their oar in saying how football is rubbish/boring etc. They ended up looking rather stupid.



I started the Football thread & it's good to see it still going strong on a cycling forum... 😉


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2020)

Spartak said:


> I started the Football thread & it's good to see it still going strong on a cycling forum... 😉


Too right it is! Can i ask,seeing you're from Bristol. Are you a Pirate,or a Robin?👍


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Too right it is! Can i ask,seeing you're from Bristol. Are you a Pirate,or a Robin?👍



Pirate, but I'm also a Canary... 😉


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2020)

stephec said:


> You must surely have been to Burnden Park as well, or at the very least The Reebok?



Was in Burnden that had a supermarket encroaching over a lot of the open away end, so you had trouble seeing all the pitch Or was that Hull.....or both?


----------



## stephec (29 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> Was in Burnden that had a supermarket encroaching over a lot of the open away end, so you had trouble seeing all the pitch Or was that Hull.....or both?


The Normid supermarket on the corner of the away end and Manchester Road stand. 

Apparently it saved the club from going bust by a couple of weeks.


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2020)

stephec said:


> The Normid supermarket on the corner of the away end and Manchester Road stand.
> 
> Apparently it saved the club from going bust by a couple of weeks.



It looked bleedin dreadful. I remember now, Hull's was behind the stand and didn't look so incongruous.


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2020)

I like a lot of the cladding/upgrading of old grounds in Spain but it's incredible what Valencia did with just new seats, from drab grey ones to this. The exterior is astonishing too and from what I could tell, achieved by just vinyl/canvas type sheets


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2020)

stephec said:


> The Normid supermarket on the corner of the away end and Manchester Road stand.
> 
> Apparently it saved the club from going bust by a couple of weeks.


It's all coming back to me now, I think I visited in 1985 and was amazed to find that I couldn't see plenty of the pitch, why was it built so close to the touchline?


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

I used to go to Boothferry Park in Hull on a regular basis. It was the only football ground in the country that had its own football stadium. I lost interest in football years ago but have still managed to visit several decent grounds with friends. I turned up at the New Wembley Stadium just in passing after visiting the Ace Cafe. A security guard offered to show me round and so I got a free tour. Its impressive. But I still prefer golf clubs.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Mar 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It always astounds me on threads like this what effort people will go to in order to do the online equivalent of a passive sneer of disapproval at the subject matter. Like most fairly adjusted people, if I see a thread about which I have no interest (say, cats, or reality TV, or electric bikes), I'll just eschew that thread altogether and I'll click on other threads and even consider commenting, only where the subject matter piques my interest.
> 
> Other people though....
> _"Hmm, a thread about football eh? I've no interest in that sport whatsoever, but BOY I can't wait to click "reply" and tell everyone just how much it doesn't interest me!"_ Cue at least three lines of text, explaining in detail the extent it doesn't interest them.
> ...


Spot on.

I have zero interest in either cricket or rugby, but I fully understand that both appeal to others and take tremendous skill and fitness to do properly. So when a thread pops up about either of those sports I simply don't open them, I wouldn't dream of going on just to tell people how superior to them I am because I don't follow those sports.


----------



## cisamcgu (30 Mar 2020)

Watford (Vicarage Road)
Everton (Goodison Park)
West Brom (Hawthorns)
Northampton Town (County Ground) - this was brilliant, they were playing on half of a cricket pitch!

I think that is it.


----------



## pjd57 (18 Apr 2020)

Spartak said:


> I started the Football thread & it's good to see it still going strong on a cycling forum... 😉


Oddly enough, I enjoy prattling on about cycling on a football forum.

We aren't all one dimensional.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (18 Apr 2020)

Manchester United
Manchester City (Maine Road and the new place)
Newcastle United
York City
Leeds United
Chelsea
Oxford United (Manor Ground, first game my son went to, don't know if he saw it or not as he was still a babe in arms. Oxford beat Barnsley in the latter's last match in Div 2 before they got promoted to the big boys. Believe me, it was not like watching Brazil.)
Shrewsbury (Gay Meadow)
Chelsea
Tottingham (old White Hart Lane, although I'd love to go to the new place)
Anfield
Wembley (the previous version)
Exeter City
Barnet (Underhill, against Blackpool)
Blackpool (against I can't remember)
Bury (but to watch FC United of Manchester)
Aston Villa
Nottingham Forest
Oldham Athletic
Walsall
Notts County
Derby County
Stockport County ...
and ... Newport County
Cardiff City
And a raft of non-league clubs from Bala to Stalybridge Celtic
San Siro (to my shame I can't remember who the home team was, but they won 1-0 against Verona with a 90th minute penalty and it was the only game I ever saw with my mum and the last game I saw with my dad)
Juventus
Sampdoria
Genua
Chieti
PSG
Ajax
Feyenoord
Excelsior
Sparta
MVV Maastricht
Heerenveen
ADO Den Haag
Erzurum (we started chanting along with the home fans who were giving the opposition goalkeeper some stick when someone tapped me on my shoulder and said my girlfriend -- the only female in the ground -- shouldn't be chanting because it wasn't right for a woman to be calling a man a "homo") 1-0 to the home team again, yet another 90th minute penalty.
Quite a few Dutch non-league teams
and the best of all:
FC Utrecht

Edit:
Late addition: Sunderland, the old Roker Park

Sorry even later additions:
Viktoria Plzen (on the other side of the river to the Plzen brewery, that was a day well spent!)
Zenit St Petersburg

Oh, and a tour of Barcelona's stadium. That doesn't really count, does it? The most interesting thing in the museum was Indurain's yellow jersey! YMMV


----------



## Harril (27 Dec 2020)

I’ve ticked off a few F.L. grounds over the years, but never completed “The 92”.

Aston Villa - Villa Park
AFC Wimbledon - Kingsmeadow
Accrington Stanley - Crown Ground
Brighton and Hove Albion - The Amex
Blackburn Rovers - Ewood Park
Bristol City - Ashton Gate
Bristol Rovers - Memorial Stadium
Bradford City - Valley Parade
Burton Albion - Pirelli Stadium
Crystal Palace FC - Selhurst Park
Charlton Athletic - The Valley
Cambridge United - Abbey Stadium
Carlisle United - Brunton Park
Cheltenham Town - Whaddon Road
Crawley Town - The Broadfield Stadium
Exeter City - St James Park
Grimsby Town - Blundell Park
Fleetwood Town - Highbury Stadium
Gillingham F.C. - Priestfield Stadium
Luton Town - Kenilworth Road
Leyton Orient F.C. - Brisbane Road
Millwall - The Den
Milton Keynes Dons - Stadium MK
Mansfield Town - Field Mill
Morecambe F.C. Globe Arena
Nottingham Forest - The City Ground
Notts County - Meadow Lane
Northampton Town - Sixfields
Newport County - Rodney Parade
Oxford United - The Manor & Kassam Stadium
Plymouth Argyle - Home Park
Portsmouth F.C. - Fratton Park
Port Vale - Vale Park
Reading - Madejski Stadium
Rotherham United - New York Stadium
Rochdale A.F.C. - Spotland
Shrewsbury Town - New meadow
Scunthorpe United - Glanford Park
Southend United - Roots Hall
Tottenham Hotspur - White hart Lane
Tranmere Rovers - Prenton Park
Wycombe Wanderers F.C. - Adams Park


----------



## snorri (28 Dec 2020)

Only one in my adult life, Victoria Park in 1966, and that was only because my landlord at the time needed a driver to get him there!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Dec 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Easy one - none ...... I hate football


I also hate football... actually, I don't hate it, i just don't enjoy it. 
But I did watch Pink Floyd at Maine road in '88, and U2 at Elland Road in '87. I like to think my taste in music has improved since then.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Dec 2020)

Harril said:


> I’ve ticked off a few F.L. grounds over the years, but never completed “The 92”.
> 
> Aston Villa - Villa Park
> AFC Wimbledon - Kingsmeadow
> ...


So you never went to Enderby Town FC

View attachment 565873


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2020)

2. Norwich city football ground for some works do and Wembley Stadium (old one) to see Queen.
Does that count or did I have to watch some actual football?


----------



## Harril (29 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> So you never went to Enderby Town FC
> 
> View attachment 565873



I have been to a few non-league grounds, but i don't recall that one.

The attachment won't open so unable to view it.


----------

